
Understanding the Firebird Optimizer and Its Plans - mariuz
http://www.ibphoenix.com/resources/documents/how_to/doc_399
======
slfnflctd
Looks like there are really some nice features in this project, and
development has been moving forward-- I haven't actually used it, only read
about it, but I particularly like the sound of its robust ACID compliance (as
described in the Wikipedia article) and the emphasis on minimizing disk i/o.
It's also apparently being rolled into LibreOffice, which could make it easier
to play with and learn.

I'm curious what people who've had experience working with this software have
to say about how it stacks up with other solutions. For example, from some
comparisons I've seen, PostgreSQL has more features overall, but there might
be situations - such as if disk access is a major constraint - where this
would be a better choice...?

